# 1930 Schwinn Motorbike



## ohdeebee (Nov 19, 2013)

Before:





After:












Will upload better pics later. Crank was stamped AS 30. If anyone has one available I would be interested.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2013)

That cleaned up great! You didn't buy w/crank?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice glad to see that bike cleaned up! I know it has a good home there!


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 19, 2013)

It came with the crank, but there is a homemade replacement pedal stuck in it. The bike looks considerably better in person but the lighting outside isn't the greatest this time of day.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice bike!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice job!  looks amazing!

Nick.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2013)

what did you clean it with??


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 19, 2013)

bricycle said:


> what did you clean it with??




Butterfly wings soaked in baby tears.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a crank stamped '36
I know it's not 1930, but It would be better than nothing


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 19, 2013)

eBay has a AS 31 dogleg , but neither of these options are AS 30 so... ???


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Butterfly wings soaked in baby tears.




Haha... Very Nice score man!.. I use baby seal fur and unicorn pee..doesn't hurt the pin stripes


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Haha... Very Nice score man!.. I use baby seal fur and unicorn pee..doesn't hurt the pin stripes




so your saying Moth balls and hornet spit won't work??


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 19, 2013)

I think I can scare up a crank. I'd just as soon use a Wald over a wrong year Schwinn. I think hornet spit is too acidic Bri, you'll lose the pins!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

bricycle said:


> so your saying Moth balls and hornet spit won't work??




Only if its mixed with cat milk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> I think I can scare up a crank. I'd just as soon use a Wald over a wrong year Schwinn. I think hornet spit is too acidic Bri, you'll lose the pins!




I though I saw a 30 or 31 dated crank on ebay... My 46 has a 41 lol


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 19, 2013)

I wouldn't mind the '31 if I can get it cheap enough.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> I wouldn't mind the '31 if I can get it cheap enough.




31.... But kinda looks like 37.. Soma cat.. Member on here too


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 24, 2013)

so awesome that you found this with the tank!


----------



## spomalley86 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey all, yep unfortunately the crank didn't sell for 20.00 it's dated 31 but the crank legs are slightly shorter coming from a woman's bike. Still a cool piece. Pm me if your interested.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 25, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Only if its mixed with cat milk




*This is what works best on my Schwinns !*




*Make sure you get the organic blend..*


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2013)

2jakes said:


> *This is what works best on my Schwinns !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You crack me up!!! thanks for the laughs.


----------

